# Water shooting out of toilet



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, there could be a partial clog somewhere. Try pouring a bucket of water in the bowl and see how fast it drains. If it drains slowly, you probably got a clog somewhere.

Another suggestion; Take the lid off, flush toilet, rule out anything coming from tank. Look around rim for any cracks. Keep an eye on it. Next time it happens try to narrow down where it's coming from. 

Others will be along with more suggestions/advice as to what it could be.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Normally houses with a catch basin (floor drain) in the basement laundry room will not have a sump pit or sump pump. I'm wondering if yours has one.

What's crossing my mind is that snow melt being collected by the weeping tiles around the footing of your basement will direct that melt water into the sump pit. If a pump in that sump pit then pumps that melt water into the main drain line from your house, and it's partially blocked, then that would explain the water backing up in the drain piping and gushing up from the main floor toilet bowl. You may have a check valve in your floor drain which would prevent the water coming up in your basement floor drain.

If this is what's wrong, the fix is to have the main drain line from your house cleared. If you've done that already, I'd pay to run a camera down that main drain line and see if there's a blockage.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in replying. 
We don't have a sump pump. 
Because of our previous problems with the main drain line, I'm suspicious that it caused the problem this time. Since we had it cleared out two months ago, I think it may still be under warranty. I'm going to keep an eye on the floor drain and call the plumber if the problem happens again.
Thanks.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

In my area we occasionally jet the main sewer with a sewer jet 5 inch hose. Sometimes newer houses have a tendency to no longer have 3 inch or 4 inch vents from basement out roof. A lot have AAV valves and 1, 2 inch vent or 1.5 inch vent to the roof. Anyways when that big jet passes your house connection you may get an instantaneous wet feeling if your sitting on the throne.

It also could be the idiot cleaning the main is using equipment that is designed for a larger sewer then what he happens to be doing.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Check with the city to see if they were jetting sewer mains that day. Wouldn't be the first time toilets have run backwards.


----------

